# machine knitter



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi. I am another newbie here. Does anyone know where I can find a machine knitter, loom knitter and Ultimate sweater machine? I prefer buying it in a store rather than on-line. This way I could actually see it and how it works. The Michael's Craft store by me doesn't sell them. I thought of getting a loom knitter in the children's section of a toy store, but don't know if there is a nicer one out there. Thanks for your answers.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've seen the sweater machine at Hobby Lobby, along with extensions and accessories for it. I bought mine from QVC, but haven't used it in at least a dozen years.


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for answering. There isn't a Hobby Lobby where I live (NJ). I guess I will have to do some research to try to locate one.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

You could check Joann's they carry it, wait for the 50% coupon, I bought my 3 off of ebay for about 40.00 each. I have some videos on Youtube search for clogden21


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i have bought all mine off ebay and I stick to brother, studio and singer...as they are all made by the same people, easy to trade patterns, etc., ....they are not interchangeable in the accessories, tho....thought that was a bit misleading....

really consider buying a used metal bed machine rather than the plastic models...i started with one and outgrew it pretty quick....watch the knitting machine videos on youtube and you will be impressed at how easy it is to start...i also buy most of my yarn from ebay...you need cones for the 4.5 mm machines...the 4 ply is just too big...for that you need a mid or bulky gauge machine which would put you in either sk155s or a plastic bed machine...watch youtube before you shop...then you'll really have an idea what to look for in the store...


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

WOW, great video. That sweater machine is huge. I never saw one before and was thinking it was much smaller. It also looks kind of confusing.


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Dee. Thank you. Is a machine knitter the same thing as the Ultimate Sweater Machine? It looks complicated.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

The ultimate sweater machine (USM) is a 8 mm machine. (meaning the needles are 8mm apart, designed for worsted weight yarn) the brother standard is 4.5 mm( designed for sport weight or baby yarn), there are also bulky weight (9 mm) machine (designed for heaver weight yarn. The USM has a smaller learning curve, not as many moving parts. You do not need cones for the 4.5 mm machine, I have one a brother 585. I have never used cones on it, But I do rewind all my yarn into what is called "cakes: with a yarn winder. My sweater machine is actually 2 machines hooked together. One machine is 100 needles, which would create a sweate size large, as I am larger than that I purchased extra machines. You can not do that with the metal bed machines. I know several machine knitters and a lot of them have both the USM and the metal machines.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

My husband bought my sweater machine at Hobby Lobby and he used a 40% off coupon. They also carry a variety of looms, including a sock loom. The looms seem to be on sale pretty often, but are a great deal if you have the 40% off coupons that you can print from their web site.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so intrigued by the USM. Tell me about the learning curve. Hard to figure out? I know it's different for everyone, but generally speaking...


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I was able to jump right in and use my USM pretty easily. It comes with a nice book that has pictures, detailed instructions and some patterns. It also comes with a dvd, but I did not even open that. There are several tutorials online. I have found that people either love or hate their machine, no in between. I like mine and have even taught my 9 year old how to use it.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

susanmjackson said:


> I was able to jump right in and use my USM pretty easily. It comes with a nice book that has pictures, detailed instructions and some patterns. It also comes with a dvd, but I did not even open that. There are several tutorials online. I have found that people either love or hate their machine, no in between. I like mine and have even taught my 9 year old how to use it.


The people who hate it....what is your sense as to why they hate it? I'm trying to figure out if it's a good fit for my silliness. 

:XD:


----------



## Marv (Jan 27, 2011)

I purchased my USM at Michael's with a 50% coupon. I have not seen the 50% coupons real often but they do have the 40% ones almost every week. I have never knitted before and the first day I opened up the box and made a nice scarf. I am very new at this since I only started knitting in January but so far have made 3 scarfs, 3 hats, 2 baby blankets, the purse - all these are in the book that come with the machine and are made to teach you something new with each thing you make. I just got yarn today to make an afghan and a sweater. Have fun.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

Marv said:


> I purchased my USM at Michael's with a 50% coupon. I have not seen the 50% coupons real often but they do have the 40% ones almost every week. I have never knitted before and the first day I opened up the box and made a nice scarf. I am very new at this since I only started knitting in January but so far have made 3 scarfs, 3 hats, 2 baby blankets, the purse - all these are in the book that come with the machine and are made to teach you something new with each thing you make. I just got yarn today to make an afghan and a sweater. Have fun.


Marv, how cool is that!!! Thank you so much for your insight!


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello neighbor,
I love my USM and use it if not every day, at the very least 4 times a week. Most of the people that I have talked to that didn't just love it was because they didn't take the time to read the materials, or watch the videos. I am a long-time crafter, sewer, knitter, and crocheter... and I see my USM as just another part of that process. I have had several hand knitters tell me that they didn't like the USM because they felt like it was cheating. I say boo to that. There is a great deal of hand work involved in using the USM depending on what project you are doing. The biggest or most used excuse is that some people seem to believe that the USM and other knitting machines simply spit out a sweater or other item and find out that there is work involved and some learning that must take place. 
Now, about buying the USM. I have yet to see one demonstrated in a store. There are several places to see it in action online. If you go to YouTube and seek out clogden21 (the same lady that replied earlier in this topic), Cheryl Brunette, and Diana Natters (I call them the 3 Wise Women), you will find that there is more information and demonstration and experience than anything that could occur in the stores. 
A huge plus IS your silliness, sounds like you and the USM are destined to be together.
Hobby Lobby does have an online store and you can use the same 40% off coupon there as in the physical store. But, shop around online. I found the deluxe USM for the same price as the USM.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

TxDove said:


> Hello neighbor,
> I love my USM and use it if not every day, at the very least 4 times a week. Most of the people that I have talked to that didn't just love it was because they didn't take the time to read the materials, or watch the videos. I am a long-time crafter, sewer, knitter, and crocheter... and I see my USM as just another part of that process. I have had several hand knitters tell me that they didn't like the USM because they felt like it was cheating. I say boo to that. There is a great deal of hand work involved in using the USM depending on what project you are doing. The biggest or most used excuse is that some people seem to believe that the USM and other knitting machines simply spit out a sweater or other item and find out that there is work involved and some learning that must take place.
> Now, about buying the USM. I have yet to see one demonstrated in a store. There are several places to see it in action online. If you go to YouTube and seek out clogden21 (the same lady that replied earlier in this topic), Cheryl Brunette, and Diana Natters (I call them the 3 Wise Women), you will find that there is more information and demonstration and experience than anything that could occur in the stores.
> A huge plus IS your silliness, sounds like you and the USM are destined to be together.
> Hobby Lobby does have an online store and you can use the same 40% off coupon there as in the physical store. But, shop around online. I found the deluxe USM for the same price as the USM.


Oh gosh, you are the best! Thanks so much! I gotta do this!


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

I see there are "extensions" etc.. Are these necessary? 

Do you all have just the basic one?

And do you get the coupon on e mail? I see the most recent coupon I have received is 40% off on Vintaj products only.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you TxDove 

the nice thing about the USM, if you drop stitches they are real easy to put back on, the main thing is do not panic, just calmly recreate the stitch


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Claire said:


> I see there are "extensions" etc.. Are these necessary?
> 
> Do you all have just the basic one?
> 
> And do you get the coupon on e mail? I see the most recent coupon I have received is 40% off on Vintaj products only.


because I am a big person I wanted to make sweaters for myself, so that required to get extensions. and ebay was cheaper to by 2 full machines than one. Extensions are not necessary 100 stitches (the basic) will do a sweater for aprox a large size. If you want to do a large blanket with the basic (100 needles) you can just use several techniques, one of wish is seam as you go.

to see what I mean check my video out:


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

You can download the coupon at the Hobby Lobby web site. I get the newsletter and the coupon comes in it for printing.

The extensions are handy to have because then you can knit larger pieces with less need to seam. I think that I read somewhere that it is best not to add more than 2 extensions. I am going to purchase another USM Deluxe and create a Monster Bond for blankets and larger pieces.. I can just feel it coming on BWAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

Carla (neighbor!), love it!!!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

The thing about 2 extensions, I have talked with some bonders that have put together 5 FIVE machines for a queen size quilt. the table has to be level and as long as the machines so if the machne is 3 feet long and you have five of them that would be a level and sturdy 15 foot long area about waist high, When I had mine 2 hooked together it took 5 steps to complete 1 row, great exercise.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

Clogden, gorgeous work!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

which the wall or the machine? (I painted the wall)


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> which the wall or the machine? (I painted the wall)


Ahhh hahahahaha! I see that I'm not the only one that is filled with giggles!!!!!


----------



## Mommalady (Jan 31, 2011)

I love my USM (I own 3 now, they connect together and you can make a afghan in one piece) but I bought an older machine in 1950, a Passap at Carsons or Marshallfields Downtown Chicago, I never saw a knitting machine and I bought it!! I was a gradeschooler then, and my mom and I had this little thing going on, when I said I knitted something she always added but on the machine, I would always remind her that she used a sewing machine, but she did not see the comparison. and the disagreament went on - FOREVER. I since have had newer models of knitting machines and love them, and use them.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

The picture of the mountain is a mountain out in Arizona near flagstaff, When we bought the house I painted it on my wall.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I get that all the time, just remind them that the machine without the human element is just a dust collector, can not do it on its own. It is not cheating it is just a another method, like looming, and the like.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Tx Dove stated it perfectly, the people I know that hate their machine is because they are not taking the time to learn to use it properly. I found that if you just read the book that comes with it, you will be able to use it and make some great stuff. Like you, I knit, crochet, sew, scrapbook... and find the machine and all my looms just another way to express my creativity. There are many homeless people in my area who have benefitted from my craftiness


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

It is exspensive . Herrschners catalogue carries them. I still havent totally figured mine out but I havent given up on it....YET! LOL


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

Herrschners catalogue carries the Ultimate Knitting Machine plus all the gadgets that goes with it. It is a little exspensive but will be worth the cost once it is mastered.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

It can be at first,but dont throw up your hands and quit on learning it. I have been trying to get all my other projects finished so I can get back to mine.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

glad to hear that, just let us know and we will be happy to help.


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

If using the knitting machine is cheating, then using a sewing machine is cheating too! They are wonderful tools and come in varying degrees of complexity. Go for it!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

dixiegran, and all, I totally agree, if it were not for the machine I would not have beautiful knitted sweaters and such.


----------



## Toni Lee (Jan 18, 2011)

I got mine at Michaels along with the various accessories


----------



## bugsmom (Feb 10, 2011)

the wall is so beautiful. I love it.


----------



## bugsmom (Feb 10, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> dixiegran, and all, I totally agree, if it were not for the machine I would not have beautiful knitted sweaters and such.


When i first seen this i thought of the game tetris....its beautiful. How did you do that?


----------



## Jim51 (Feb 7, 2011)

try joanns or hobby lobby I've seen them at both stores in sw MI


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

bugsmom said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> > dixiegran, and all, I totally agree, if it were not for the machine I would not have beautiful knitted sweaters and such.
> ...


I used my graphs program and created the design, then converted to my spread sheet, then uses the intarsia keyplate. 




this is a short video of the work involved int its creation I call it 'Splash' It was a lot easier than you would think, I am just finishing up another one I am making for a friend.

When I first tried the intarsia keyplate, I was frustrated. The directions were confusing. But once I figured it out, I fell in love with it


----------



## Marv (Jan 27, 2011)

I watched your video where your making the multi colored sweater. I love how you created a spread sheet for your pattern. Do you have any written instructions on how you did that?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Marv said:


> I watched your video where your making the multi colored sweater. I love how you created a spread sheet for your pattern. Do you have any written instructions on how you did that?


I don't but I can, I am getting ready to plan another sweater with a firetruck on it so I will write out the instructions, I might even do a video of it. that might be easier, then I can write it out by the video


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

This gets more fascinating by t he minute. What kind of software is that, clogden? Is it available commercially?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Claire said:


> This gets more fascinating by t he minute. What kind of software is that, clogden? Is it available commercially?


the software I use is Microsoft spread sheet, but you can get an open source version of it called OpenOffice, at OpenOffice.org.org it is free. to create the pattern I use knit ware sweater design it can be found at www.knitware.ca


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Claire said:
> 
> 
> > This gets more fascinating by t he minute. What kind of software is that, clogden? Is it available commercially?
> ...


yes, I have excel. the sweater design is very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am currently creating a video on how i translate a pattern to a spreadsheet, It will uploaded as soon as I tweak it.



Claire said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> > Claire said:
> ...


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

wonderful! Big help! Thank you!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

If any one would like numbers that they can print out on label (I used full sheet labels ) I will attach them. They are a pdf format, do not change anything, i.e. to not fit to print


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Knitwit

If there is a Joanne Fabrics near you they should have all of them. I got my knitting machine at Michaels and the rest at Joanne Fabrics. If there are any other craft stores near you, you may be able to find them there. Otherwise, online is best way to get them

Knitcrochetlover


----------



## Marv (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the sheets of numbers. They are a great help. You mentioned that you are creating a video on how to translate a pattern to a spreed sheet. Where will this video appear? In You Tube or here?
Marv


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I posted a video of creating the spread sheet, Did you get a chance to see it?


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've seen the Ultimate Sweater machine (Bond) at Joann's Stores. They have looms as well. Also, Hobby Lobby.


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

There are a bunch of USM's on Ebay and Craigslist. I was fortunate enough to find mine at a yard sale for $10!!! I'm very excited because I just bought a Passap Duomatic 80 with many accessories for only $200 off of Craigslist. I need to clean it up and hit it with a tad of oil then I'm on my way.


----------



## Marv (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes - thank you for posting it. I will need to watch it a couple of time to make sure I understand. Slow learner here.
marv


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Claire said:


> susanmjackson said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to jump right in and use my USM pretty easily. It comes with a nice book that has pictures, detailed instructions and some patterns. It also comes with a dvd, but I did not even open that. There are several tutorials online. I have found that people either love or hate their machine, no in between. I like mine and have even taught my 9 year old how to use it.
> ...


The people who hate it....what is your sense as to why they hate it? I'm trying to figure out if it's a good fit for my silliness. 
:XD:[/quote]

I don't want you to think that I want anyone to stop using their USMs or any of the other plastic bed machines, but here is why I don't use them anymore. I had an LK150...kind of the singer or studio version of a USM...tad bit different, it has a tension aerial...worked well for me, made dozens of sweaters and gifts for others on it...then it began to age...the plastic got brittle and after about 20 yrs it began to break some of the plastic points off which created the space between stitches...I can actually use it still, it just has a much narrowed working area as these plastic 'teeth' are close to the ends (danger area for being hit, life happens) leaving my workspace narrower and narrower every time another breaks off. Did I expect a plastic machine to last forever? No, but what I'm saying is this...I spent 150 more than 20 yrs ago...the USM is 101 now (granted, without a coupon) and a good quality used metal bed machine will cost from 35 to 100 and will last forever, many are 50 yrs old now and still work beautifully. Another issue for me is having to hold the yarn with your hand while manipulating the carriage...you can check out youtube videos and watch both types of machines as they work...just something to consider, I can use both my hands while knitting.

I have several and when I purchased them, I cleaned them, oiled them, re-built their sponge bars and began knitting. I have never received a machine in bad shape, mostly just untouched because mom, grandma, Aunt Elsie or the mother-in-law hadn't had them out of the closet for the last 20 years. Their maintenance is easy to learn and do, there are still parts and accessories out there for them and most of mine have come with more than the original machines did, the family just throws in everything in the box...I have received extra carriages, books, patterns, punchcards (for knit-in patterns, accessories and all for the price of the machine). Again, I am not putting down in any way, any of the plastic machines....I simply feel that a more durable, easier to use machine can be had for the same money.

I'm have a real bug-a-boo about anyone telling anyone they are knitting wrong....I sincerely believe there is no way to knit wrong...we all have to enjoy doing it our way...but I really wish I had looked further before I bought my plastic machine.


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you're right about the knitting any way you want is the right way to knit. I could never get even tension when knitting by hand. Now I have arthritis in both hands and holding the needles is difficult. I also want to make larger things and my USM is great for that. I'm finishing a swirl baby blanket and it was pretty easy on the USM. Bond America (bondamerica.com) has a website where you can find all things USM....accessories, patterns, books. I have a fine gauge Orion that I found at a yard sale and have my Passap D80 that I have to get cleaned up. Very excited about the Passap. I do wish that I had known more about knitting machines before I bought the USM but I do love it for what it is. Easy to learn on, inexpensive enough.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

"easy to learn on" - sigh. I'm so glad.....


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

jules2358 said:


> I think you're right about the knitting any way you want is the right way to knit. I could never get even tension when knitting by hand. Now I have arthritis in both hands and holding the needles is difficult. I also want to make larger things and my USM is great for that. I'm finishing a swirl baby blanket and it was pretty easy on the USM. Bond America (bondamerica.com) has a website where you can find all things USM....accessories, patterns, books. I have a fine gauge Orion that I found at a yard sale and have my Passap D80 that I have to get cleaned up. Very excited about the Passap. I do wish that I had known more about knitting machines before I bought the USM but I do love it for what it is. Easy to learn on, inexpensive enough.


I hope to get back to using my machine knitter someday. I have so many projects to do and finish that I don't dare start another. I keep seeing new ones I want to do on all the sites.!LOL


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Joanne's Fabrics sells that machine. They are a chain of fabric stores in California. Not sure if other states have them.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

One can also use the JoAnn's coupon at Michaels, just ask and most the time they will honor that coupon. There is also Dianna Sullivan and Susy Ranner that also have video's on the Bond machine in You Tube as well as myself. If you were to search "youtube bond knitting machine" you will find most of them. I did see that one was on a metal bed machine though, not sure how that one got in the list, probably from the tags. I do have some spreadsheet generators myself, one is converting from one gauge to your gauge or if you have an older 32 bit computer, you can download and use Jim's Knitting Companion, another for a Christmas Stocking as well as a Head Band. I do put the link to all pages with generators so easier for you to find. www.hobbyknitter.com Click on Patterns and then search for Headband or Christmas Stocking, some are in the Tips pages as well. You should be able to click on my name to the left and find my web site as well. Most of my videos are hand manipulation but then there are some that are for the different metal bed machines that I have or had so they will also work on the Bond machines.
Keep up the knitting and glad to see more enjoy this craft.


----------

